# OFFICIAL Wisconsin Badgers Hockey Thread Part II



## Canadiens1958

Please continue the previous thread:

http://hfboards.mandatory.com/showthread.php?t=429939&page=41


----------



## RabidBadger

Things are looking much better heading into the end of the season this year opposed to last year; the schedule is favorable and the team won't have to rely on winning the conference tourney to get into the show. A conference title is not out of the question but not likely. Minny has the harder schedule to finish out but has two games in hand. they'd pretty well have to choke a couple games and that doesn't seem likely.

Should be a #2 seed if everything goes well. The team seems to be peaking at the right time. no one is really tearing up the stats on the national level aside from Rumple, but that's okay with the way they're coming together. They kind of remind me of last year's UMass Lowell team and they fared pretty well.

A special shout out to Badgers Ryan Suter, Joe Pavelski, Derek Stepan, Ryan McDonaugh, Hillary Knight, Jessie Vetter, Megan Dughan and Brianna Decker for representing U-S and A in the olympics. Certainly not the results we wanted either way but I'm proud of the Badgers who were there!


----------



## Xokkeu

I'm very excited for the two game series in Madison against Boston University this year.

Seeing Jack Eichel up close and in person will be very cool.


----------



## RabidBadger

R.I.P. Bob Suter. Miracle man and a pillar to the Badger Hockey legacy.


----------



## Xokkeu

Apparently he died at his rink.


----------



## Dakota Sioux

Xokkeu said:


> Apparently he died at his rink.




Way to early to pass but he did die at a place he loved. RIP Bob.


----------



## RabidBadger

I think the #10 preseason ranking may be a little generous with 11 incoming freshmen. The kids will have to step in quickly for this season to be successful. There's always a chance with Rumple in net but finding scoring may be a concern. I'm thinking Jack Dougherty is going to be a stud on the backline eventually.
This is my version of a lame season preview.


----------



## RabidBadger

Just found out the Badgers will feature shoulder patches on their sweaters this year honoring Bob Suter. I love it!

Of course I can't get the stinkin` pic to upload!


----------



## RabidBadger

There we go! I was hoping they would do something like this.


----------



## Xokkeu

RabidBadger said:


> I think the #10 preseason ranking may be a little generous with 11 incoming freshmen. The kids will have to step in quickly for this season to be successful. There's always a chance with Rumple in net but finding scoring may be a concern. I'm thinking Jack Dougherty is going to be a stud on the backline eventually.
> This is my version of a lame season preview.




Yeah ranked tenth is a bit silly


----------



## Dakota Sioux

RabidBadger said:


> Just found out the Badgers will feature shoulder patches on their sweaters this year honoring Bob Suter. I love it!
> 
> Of course I can't get the stinkin` pic to upload!


----------



## RabidBadger

An 0-2 start against Alaska teams and a score sheet from Saturday with unrecognizable names will surely trip panic alarms and heavy[er] drinking among the Badger faithless. There will be typical calls for Eaves' head, threats of relinquishing season tickets or spending hard earned dollars on hoops games instead of the most proven winner for UW.
Anyone who follows the program should know the drill; large freshman class with promise comes in, looks disheveled initially, shows glimmers of hope at end of season but misses playoffs for one or two years, grows together and makes some noise nationally, team gets depleted by graduation and early departures...repeat. Dependable as the tides. This would be the...'whatever tide is unfavorable for cheesy hockey analogies' year.


----------



## Bonin21

RabidBadger said:


> Anyone who follows the program should know the drill; large freshman class with promise comes in, looks disheveled initially, shows glimmers of hope at end of season but misses playoffs for one or two years



You find this acceptable?


----------



## RabidBadger

Bonin21 said:


> You find this acceptable?




I know it's hard to fathom, but Barry Alverez doesn't give a squat about what we on HFboards find acceptable and will not make adjustments to the program based on our wants. I'm telling it the way it is and realistically this season may be a wash. If there were no progress in the future i would join the alarmists who expect too much from a team carried by underclassmen.

Eaves has a title and a runner-up year to show for his system, not to mention littering the NHL with players so i do find his methods acceptable (in case you're reading, Barry!)


----------



## Xokkeu

Team isn't good that's for sure.


----------



## RabidBadger

Too early to tell. So far the jaundiced gerbils are the only team living up to their billing. NoDak, BC and several others looked average in their weekend games. I'm not expecting to see where this team truly stands until the holidays roll around. I don't have high expectations but i don't think a few quality wins would be out of the question.


----------



## guinness

Wisky might not be good, but their still ranked in the lastest USCHO poll. 

That's even worse than the football polls and favoritism/reputation voting.


----------



## RabidBadger

guinness said:


> Wisky might not be good, but their still ranked in the lastest USCHO poll.
> 
> That's even worse than the football polls and favoritism/reputation voting.




You won't get any argument from me on the points you make. Every Bucky fan stated the initial #10 ranking was waaaaay high, as were the pollsters who put them there. Unlike football, the hockey polls don't mean squat; the pairwise and crotch (krach) trump that poll nonsense.


----------



## Dakota Sioux

guinness said:


> Wisky might not be good, but their still ranked in the lastest USCHO poll.
> 
> That's even worse than the football polls and favoritism/reputation voting.




College hockey polls before xmas are a joke. UND is nowhere near #3 but there they sit.


----------



## Xokkeu

guinness said:


> Wisky might not be good, but their still ranked in the lastest USCHO poll.
> 
> That's even worse than the football polls and favoritism/reputation voting.




That's just an indication that hockey polls are irrelevant.


----------



## RabidBadger

Guh! Scoring 0.75 goals/game ain't gonna cut it. The schedule only gets tougher with NoDak and Ferris st. coming up.


----------



## Dakota Sioux

Has Wisconsin ever started out 0-8?


----------



## RabidBadger

Dakota Sioux said:


> Has Wisconsin ever started out 0-8?




They went 0-9 in 19-effin33. I had somewhat low expectations this year but not this horror show. Steam-rolled by CC? Oh man....


----------



## Xokkeu

Xokkeu said:


> Team isn't good that's for sure.




Not to be that guy


----------



## RabidBadger

A POINT! And a psuedo win, finally!


----------



## Xokkeu

A real win!


----------



## RabidBadger

Xokkeu said:


> A real win!




3 real points on the weekend! The Bunyan Axe was won (yet again)....all aroung good weekend for Badger sports.


----------



## RabidBadger

Got whipped by juveniles tonight, the football coach beat a hasty retreat after the mother of all beat-downs...things are not good at the UW recently

Edit: forgot to mention Keegan Ford left the team.


----------



## Xokkeu

The women's team is good. And basketball. 

Stay positive.


----------



## RabidBadger

Valid points, friend. All is not lost. As for football I'd rather take my chances with Alvarez coaching than Anderson. Barry could beat SEC teams.

On Wisconsin!


----------



## Xokkeu

RabidBadger said:


> Valid points, friend. All is not lost. As for football I'd rather take my chances with Alvarez coaching than Anderson. Barry could beat SEC teams.
> 
> On Wisconsin!




The good news is that we are in a division for football that basically gives us an east route to the big ten title game. Now we just have to find a football coach willing to be Alvarez's *****.


----------



## RabidBadger

I've never been one to be reactionary and call for a coaches' head for a down year. There have been a few of those under Eaves' tenure but I never thought he should get the gate until now. For the record I think he is a great coach and it's hard to argue the results; NHL experience, our 1st Gold Medal in the WJCs, a title in 2006 and a Finals appearance in '10. Not to mention all the Badgers he prepped for the NHL. Not many other coaches in the NCAA have that level of success. 

We're spoiled as Badger fans, we're not used to losing. There's always critics even during the good times; The team won a title in '06 and some people still b***ched how Eaves failed to recruit Phil Kessel! Pretty absurd seeing as how Kessel sat and watched The Badgers win their 6th title. I digress...I can deal with a losing season. There were bad seasons under Badger Bob & Uncle Jeff. The difference is the level the teams prepared to* play. Even in down years the Badgers were, at worst, a scrappy underdog that always had a chance....think Mankato under Troy Jutting. 

This year's team was not going to be great but has enough talent to be competitive. The on ice product has not been able to put together more than two good consecutive periods of play. There's no fight, no spark, no execution of fundamentals...no exhibition of the hallmarks of Badger Hockey. This is because the message to these players is not resonating which means there will be no progress. This is the first team I can remember that has not offered a glimmer of hope for next year and that is my reasoning to think a change at the top would be good for this proud program.


----------



## Digitalbooya

http://www.buckys5thquarter.com/wis.../2015/3/10/8182805/auston-matthews-recruiting

Tony Granato + Auston Matthews to the Badgers please please PLEASE!


----------



## Xokkeu

That's like the hottest girl in school smiling at you.


----------



## RabidBadger

Maybe he can be our next high profile decommit. We can feel good about having had him verbally for a short while.


----------



## Digitalbooya

Xokkeu said:


> That's like the hottest girl in school smiling at you.



Anything's possible 


RabidBadger said:


> Maybe he can be our next high profile decommit. We can feel good about having had him verbally for a short while.




Wow, badger hockey has you that down? Fear not my friend, for better days are yet to come. Besides, we all know what happened the last time a player of his profile decommitted to Wisconsin


----------



## RabidBadger

Digitalbooya said:


> Anything's possible
> 
> 
> Wow, badger hockey has you that down? Fear not my friend, for better days are yet to come. Besides, we all know what happened the last time a player of his profile decommitted to Wisconsin




I don't remember high profile decommits to Bucky, only from. The answer that comes to mind is that The London Knights got a nice scoring boost when Sam Gagner jumped ship.


----------



## Digitalbooya

RabidBadger said:


> I don't remember high profile decommits to Bucky, only from. The answer that comes to mind is that The London Knights got a nice scoring boost when Sam Gagner jumped ship.




Sorry, I worded my last post very poorly. Didn't mean decommit, meant picked a rival school over us (Phil Kessel).


----------



## RabidBadger

Digitalbooya said:


> Sorry, I worded my last post very poorly. Didn't mean decommit, meant picked a rival school over us (Phil Kessel).




I thought that might be where you were going. Ah, good times! (Except for Phil and his Holy Cross event). While this team is better than it's record would indicate, I don't think even the sainted Badger Bob could take them to the finals next year. I don't think the program is far from being relevant again, though.


----------



## MacTruck27

Anyone have any suggestion for places to purchase Badger jerseys? Was hoping to scoop up a ryan mcdonagh one.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## RabidBadger

MacTruck27 said:


> Anyone have any suggestion for places to purchase Badger jerseys? Was hoping to scoop up a ryan mcdonagh one.
> 
> Thanks in advance.




CHN and other college hockey sites have online stores. You can try Bucky's locker room. I think you'll have to get the lettering yourself because of NCAA codes.


----------



## RabidBadger

Well, well, well, if it isn't another decommit to add to Eaves' impressive stable! Top goalie prospect, Luke Opilka has jumped ship for Canadian Juniors joining the ranks of Brock Boeser, Sam Gagner, Pat wiercioch, Nate Hagemo, Jordan Scmaltz (all NHL draftees) and whoever else. Ouch. Just ouch.


----------



## Dakota Sioux

RabidBadger said:


> Well, well, well, if it isn't another decommit to add to Eaves' impressive stable! Top goalie prospect, Luke Opilka has jumped ship for Canadian Juniors joining the ranks of Brock Boeser, Sam Gagner, Pat wiercioch, Nate Hagemo, Jordan Scmaltz (all NHL draftees) and whoever else. Ouch. Just ouch.



Wow. That is a lot of decommits. Ouch.


----------



## RabidBadger

Dakota Sioux said:


> Wow. That is a lot of decommits. Ouch.




I know every big program has it happen but I doubt anyone else has had as many high profile decommits as Wiscy. Something is not right in Badgerland.

I forgot to add Brock Monpetit, Christian Dvorak and Nick Pryor to the list....although Pryor was more a case of not cutting it academically.


----------



## Dakota Sioux

RabidBadger said:


> I know every big program has it happen but I doubt anyone else has had as many high profile decommits as Wiscy. Something is not right in Badgerland.
> 
> I forgot to add Brock Monpetit, Christian Dvorak and Nick Pryor to the list....although Pryor was more a case of not cutting it academically.




Thanks for Boeser though.


----------



## Badger36

RabidBadger said:


> I know every big program has it happen but I doubt anyone else has had as many high profile decommits as Wiscy. Something is not right in Badgerland.
> 
> I forgot to add Brock Monpetit, Christian Dvorak and Nick Pryor to the list....although Pryor was more a case of not cutting it academically.



Well, its been almost 10 years since the Badgers won a championship. Its difficult to get kids to comitt when you arent making the Frozen Four every year, especially when you are competing with Minnesota for recruits.
This season is going to decide what Eaves' future is at Wisconsin. If they arent much more competitive, Eaves will likely be out. Theres a lot of people who think it may be time for a new coach, maybe even to give Mark Johnson a shot at the mens' coaching job. The bottom line really is that the way Wisconsin has been the past few years isnt acceptable and isnt to the standards of Wisconsin Badger hockey.


----------



## RabidBadger

Dakota Sioux said:


> Thanks for Boeser though.




Don't forget Schmaltz, ya ingrate!  Probably both of them; if Jordan had followed through with his commit, lil' bro probably would have followed him to Madison. Jordan's commit was sketchy though, with his dad doing the brokering when Jordan was only 14.


----------



## RabidBadger

Badger36 said:


> Well, its been almost 10 years since the Badgers won a championship. Its difficult to get kids to comitt when you arent making the Frozen Four every year, especially when you are competing with Minnesota for recruits.
> 
> 
> Hagemo is the only guy we lost as a decommit to Minny. I won't knock Eaves for not keeping in state talent home like some people do. I don't care that he didn't get Kessel, they won it all without him while he was getting Holy Crossed out of the picture. I liked Derrick LaPoint but if Weircioch was getting delayed making the team at that phase then there was no room for 'Pointer. And I don't mind losing the recruiting battle, it's the unprecedented loss of commits that makes me wonder where the problem is. It's not like a kid committing to Canisius and then he gets a chance to play for Boston College.
> 
> It's been longer between titles for NoDak and Minny, and never, for say, Miami, but they aren't losing commits like UW is. All 3 of those programs have had better sustained success but it's not like our decommits were leaving a hockey wasteland.


----------



## RabidBadger

Jack Dougherty has withdrawn from the program and will be playing in the WHL. I don't see how it could be worse than this. It would take Badger Bob with Herbie and Gino as his assistants to make this team competitive.


----------



## Xokkeu

The program is at rock bottom.


----------



## RabidBadger

Xokkeu said:


> The program is at rock bottom.




Oh man, I feel like Arizona State's team could easily waltz into the KC any given weekend and leave with 3-4 points. 

The fans, the players, the media have all lost faith. The NHL has certainly lost faith in the program as evidenced by the way teams are prying their prospects away from Madison. I'm pretty sure Eaves doesn't even believe the Rosy platitudes he spews at his pressers. I never thought I would endure what Holy Cross fans go through.


----------



## Xokkeu

I didn't want to go to games last year and I want to go to them even less this year.


----------



## RabidBadger

Dear Mods, unless the other Badger fans come to the rescue, I'd say punt this thread off the 'Sticky' section. I've been the primary poster/agitator of this thread since it's inception (back when the venerable Oilers Chick had to break up our squabbles) but I've lost my enthusiasm since the dissolution of the traditional WCHA. I still love The Badgers and are hopeful for them even though they have assumed the status Alaska Anchorage. We can relate to you now, AA, but in a way that a program with more national titles than you have wins in average year can relate to you


I have enjoyed posting on the NCAA boards more than any other fan site. College hockey fans are by far the most civil of ANY sport. Go to any thread above this one and watch 'fans' of the same team turn on each other like wild dogs. I have to give special shouts out to, first and foremost, Dakota Sioux, the most prolific poster on these boards, Rabid Husky, Goon (the hardest working man in NCAA blogging), MN Gopher and Hasbro. All fine posters despite their questionable allegences.

One thing; if Bucky (hopefully) ends up in the regrettably named NCHC re-sticky this thread that day!


----------



## Xokkeu

Lol so terrible we are now UAA


My first badger game was actually a UAA game and even though my family were UAF grads I always cheered for both teams. I thought grad school on Wisconsin finally upgraded me to real team status.


----------



## Digitalbooya

So I attended Saturday's game...


----------



## BigMac1212

Is Wikipedia right that the Kohl Center's rink is 200'x97'?


----------



## AdmiralsFan24

BigMac1212 said:


> Is Wikipedia right that the Kohl Center's rink is 200'x97'?




Yes.


----------



## RabidBadger

Well, the Goofs are done barring a b1g tourney win. There's a small modicum of satisfaction putting the final nail in their coffin.


----------



## Dakota Sioux

RabidBadger said:


> Well, the Goofs are done barring a b1g tourney win. There's a small modicum of satisfaction putting the final nail in their coffin.




I kind of like that too.


----------



## Xokkeu

RabidBadger said:


> Well, the Goofs are done barring a b1g tourney win. There's a small modicum of satisfaction putting the final nail in their coffin.




Small wins now make huge victories


----------



## Dakota Sioux

Obviously the Badgers have struggled of late but to see the Marriuci arena half full is embarrassing to college hockey. 2 of the biggest rivals in all of college hockey and with Minny having a chance to win the Big Ten title with a win you would think they would sellout. Oh how times have changed since the Big Ten got involved in the game. Sad indeed.


----------



## Xokkeu

Dakota Sioux said:


> Obviously the Badgers have struggled of late but to see the Marriuci arena half full is embarrassing to college hockey. 2 of the biggest rivals in all of college hockey and with Minny having a chance to win the Big Ten title with a win you would think they would sellout. Oh how times have changed since the Big Ten got involved in the game. Sad indeed.




I was cautiously optimistic about big ten hockey but early returns aren't great.


----------



## Dakota Sioux

So the gophers win the big ten title with an overall record of 19-16. Impressive.


----------



## RabidBadger

Dakota Sioux said:


> I kind of like that too.




Ah yes, we'll always have Minnesota

It is a sad state of affairs for the former WCHA powerhouses. I can deal with the program being down and out; I can not deal with it while playing against teams I can not muster any enthusiasm watching. I think Michigan and MSU are great, despite the latter having a bad stretch, but it's not the same. I'm hoping for this B1g hockey experiment to fold.


----------



## Dakota Sioux

RabidBadger said:


> Ah yes, we'll always have Minnesota
> 
> It is a sad state of affairs for the former WCHA powerhouses. I can deal with the program being down and out; I can not deal with it while playing against teams I can not muster any enthusiasm watching. I think Michigan and MSU are great, despite the latter having a bad stretch, but it's not the same. I'm hoping for this B1g hockey experiment to fold.



I doubt it folds but one can hope


----------



## AdmiralsFan24

TV coverage has been complete crap since the Big Ten started too.


----------



## RabidBadger

AdmiralsFan24 said:


> TV coverage has been complete crap since the Big Ten started too.




No doubt. No one was demanding more coverage than what FSN was offering. If you ask any Badger or Gopher fan about broadcasting, they don't give a s#&% if they are watching the their team on a national broadcast vs a local one as long as they get to see it.


----------



## RabidBadger

Dakota Sioux said:


> I doubt it folds but one can hope




Me too, but that's the dream. I doubt MSU, Minny and Bucky stay down and out too long with their resources at hand. State Penn is pretty impressive as an upstart and Michigan will be Michigan; so there is hope the conference will turn out as intended.

OSU is a lost cause unless one of their star football players admits to being a hockey supporter during a interview from county lock up. 

Aside from incorporating the entire NCHC into the conference, the best the b1g could do to add some intrigue would be prying Notre Lame and Miami into the fold.


----------



## Xokkeu

RabidBadger said:


> Me too, but that's the dream. I doubt MSU, Minny and Bucky stay down and out too long with their resources at hand. State Penn is pretty impressive as an upstart and Michigan will be Michigan; so there is hope the conference will turn out as intended.
> 
> OSU is a lost cause unless one of their star football players admits to being a hockey supporter during a interview from county lock up.
> 
> Aside from incorporating the entire NCHC into the conference, the best the b1g could do to add some intrigue would be prying Notre Lame and Miami into the fold.




The best we can really hope for is northwestern or Illinois add hockey programs.


----------



## Digitalbooya

Dunno how close you guys follow recruiting but we did get Max Gildon. Defenseman projected to go top 5 in the 2017 NHL draft.


----------



## GKJ

Mike Eaves was fired today.


----------



## Xokkeu

GKJ said:


> Mike Eaves was fired today.




Wow didn't see this coming.


----------



## RabidBadger

Xokkeu said:


> Wow didn't see this coming.



Makes me think BA has someone in mind to do it so soon.

It needed to happen last year, but I still appreciate the 06 title, the run to the finals, and the first gold medal ever at the WJC.

The past two years have been brutal, but Eaves will always be Badger Hockey royalty.


----------



## Xokkeu

RabidBadger said:


> Makes me think BA has someone in mind to do it so soon.
> 
> It needed to happen last year, but I still appreciate the 06 title, the run to the finals, and the first gold medal ever at the WJC.
> 
> The past two years have been brutal, but Eaves will always be Badger Hockey royalty.




Yeah gotta respect what he did for us but sometimes things get stale you know. Gotta move on.


----------



## herbst20

Xokkeu said:


> Yeah gotta respect what he did for us but sometimes things get stale you know. Gotta move on.




My conspiracy theory is UW will name Don Granato the head coach.

I dont see any other reason that Max Gildon would commit to a program that was in free fall.

Gildon is a stud defenseman who is projected in the top 10 for the 2017 NHL draft.

With the fact that the UW posted the job opening so quickly, there is no doubt Barry has someone in mind. It took him forever to post the Basketball job


----------



## AdmiralsFan24

herbst20 said:


> It took him forever to post the Basketball job




Because it was the middle of the season. Nobody good is going to put their name in for the job in the middle of the college basketball season. And once Gard got them to the tournament and he basically made up his mind that Gard was going to be hired, he posted it and did a few token interviews before giving the job to Gard.


----------



## RabidBadger

RabidBadger said:


> Me too, but that's the dream. I doubt MSU, Minny and Bucky stay down and out too long with their resources at hand. State Penn is pretty impressive as an upstart and Michigan will be Michigan; so there is hope the conference will turn out as intended.
> 
> OSU is a lost cause unless one of their star football players admits to being a hockey supporter during a interview from county lock up.
> 
> Aside from incorporating the entire NCHC into the conference, *the best the b1g could do to add some intrigue would be prying Notre Lame and Miami into the fold.*





Boom! One to go. Hell, give us North Dakota!


----------



## Xokkeu

RabidBadger said:


> [/B][/COLOR]
> 
> Boom! One to go. Hell, give us North Dakota!




Wow. Well let the speculation begin on which team makes it 8


----------



## RabidBadger

Xokkeu said:


> Wow. Well let the speculation begin on which team makes it 8




There was speculation on the CHN site it might be Az State. Blah


----------



## Xokkeu

RabidBadger said:


> There was speculation on the CHN site it might be Az State. Blah




Saw that. It would be weird to say the least


----------



## Dakota Sioux

Sources are saying Tony Granato will be the next Wisonsin coach.


----------



## RabidBadger

There's a wild rumor on a Badger board his assisstants will be Osieki and Don Granato. Likely too good to be true. 

Tony will do nicely.


----------



## Digitalbooya

Tony G, Donny G, and Mark Osiecki! Amazing!


----------



## RabidBadger

Digitalbooya said:


> Tony G, Donny G, and Mark Osiecki! Amazing!




I thought this had to be hearsay and wishful thinking; an article on USCHO is giving creedence to the rumor. It's not like USCHO is some gossip rag like hockeybuzz.

If this comes to fruition this will be a STACKED coaching staff. If they want to bring Bill Howard back as volunteer goalie coach I'm on board.


----------



## WiscoBlues

i like the hire and like the assistants even more. hopefully don can bring some of the usntdp kids with him.


----------



## Xokkeu

Did Barry just give them all blank checks like... Right in whatever number you want.


----------



## Digitalbooya

For ye who doesn't pay attention, we recently added defenseman JD Greenway. Solid pickup.


----------



## MacTruck27

Digitalbooya said:


> For ye who doesn't pay attention, we recently added defenseman JD Greenway. Solid pickup.




really solid pickup - he has impressed me a lot playing for the U.S. Surprised he didn't go play with his brother at Boston University.


----------



## RabidBadger

MacTruck27 said:


> really solid pickup - he has impressed me a lot playing for the U.S. Surprised he didn't go play with his brother at Boston University.




That could be due Don Granato's influence or possibly Osieki. It's amazing what a competent coaching staff will do for recruiting. 

We lost Jordan Schmaltz when Oz left Eaves' staff and the rest of the once stellar defensive pipeline dried up. Let the good times roll again


----------



## Foppa

After some lean years it appears Wisconsin recruiting is starting to crush it, especially since the start of this year. Already had Inamoto in the fold but have since added Gildon, K'Andre Miller, Emberson, the Krygier twins and today it looks like they add 2000-born Shattuck star Samuel Stevens and 2000-born Finn Sampo Ranta who is suiting up for Sioux City this year.

Seems like the Badgers are poised to become a powerhouse again.


----------



## Foppa

Wow, Sean Dhooghe (along with his brother) switched from Ohio State to the Badgers it appears? They continue to be on a roll.


----------



## RabidBadger

Allright! The new era kicks offs against the Yoopers tonight. I'm eager to see what the new regime can do with this team. I wouldn't be surprised to see them compete for a conference title, as Michigan is weakened this year. I would also expect them to surpass the win total of the past 2 years this season. 

There will be better times ahead now that the platinum prospect pipeline is flowing to Madtown again


----------



## Xokkeu

Can't be any worse!


----------



## RabidBadger

It's been 3 years since we've seen a win on opening weekend...progress!

Offense shouldn't be a problem but the D, a hallmark of Badger hockey, is suspect.


----------



## RabidBadger

The win total from last year has been matched by the holiday break! Why, this superstar coaching staff may surpass the win total of the past two seasons this year. The lads can score, but that defense...oy. I will say, J.D. Greenway is a nice centerpiece to build around. The dude makes it look easy tossing 200 pound guys around.

The best part is the conference, aside from Sparty, is becoming relevant. Hats off to Penn State sitting at #1 in the Pairwise


----------



## Digitalbooya

Got tickets to the Minnesota series on the 20th and 21st. Hopefully some high scoring badger W's!


----------



## RabidBadger

Digitalbooya said:


> Got tickets to the Minnesota series on the 20th and 21st. Hopefully some high scoring badger W's!




Keep your eyes on the good guys. You might get nauseated if you look too long at Minny's baby caca colored uniforms.


----------



## RabidBadger

This weekend's sweep should put the team in a playoff spot in the pairwise. What a difference a year (and new staff) makes. They haven't been swept and really only took one beatdown from NMU. 

Jurisik looks good since coming back from his injury.


----------



## Xokkeu

RabidBadger said:


> This weekend's sweep should put the team in a playoff spot in the pairwise. What a difference a year (and new staff) makes. They haven't been swept and really only took one beatdown from NMU.
> 
> Jurisik looks good since coming back from his injury.




Can't believe how bad the Eaves regime fell apart


----------



## RabidBadger

R.I.P., Coach Sauer. You are Badger Royalty through and through.


----------



## RabidBadger

Xokkeu said:


> Can't believe how bad the Eaves regime fell apart




Well, when you lose someone like Oz and replace them with Bill effin' Butters, you are not doing yourself any favors. That move likely cost us Jordan Schmaltz.

Eaves is having a pretty rough go at St. Olaf right now


----------



## Xokkeu

RabidBadger said:


> Well, when you lose someone like Oz and replace them with Bill effin' Butters, you are not doing yourself any favors. That move likely cost us Jordan Schmaltz.
> 
> Eaves is having a pretty rough go at St. Olaf right now




Yeah but it's not like he was a train wreck start to finish you know. But yeah as soon as Oz left the train went off the rails spectacularly


----------



## WisconsinDuck

This team is starting to really make some serious headway towards a tournament bid. It is insane how much more motivated they are and how much better team hockey they play than a year ago. Big series this weekend against Penn State, a sweep would go a long long ways. 

On Wisconsin!


----------



## RabidBadger

WisconsinDuck said:


> This team is starting to really make some serious headway towards a tournament bid. It is insane how much more motivated they are and how much better team hockey they play than a year ago. Big series this weekend against Penn State, a sweep would go a long long ways.
> 
> On Wisconsin!




Youch! This weekend hurt. Realistically, they will have to win 5 of the next 8 and probably make the b1g Finals to get in. Good news is 6 of the next 8 games are against teams currently in a playoff spot, OSU, State Penn and the Goofs. Bad news is that is stiff competition. You can never count on a sweep against Mich either, despite their record.

Getting to be nail-biting time.


----------



## WisconsinDuck

RabidBadger said:


> Youch! This weekend hurt. Realistically, they will have to win 5 of the next 8 and probably make the b1g Finals to get in. Good news is 6 of the next 8 games are against teams currently in a playoff spot, OSU, State Penn and the Goofs. Bad news is that is stiff competition. You can never count on a sweep against Mich either, despite their record.
> 
> Getting to be nail-biting time.




Whether they make the tourney or not, this season has been a massive success and glimpse into the future. This past weekend hurt. I was at the game on Friday night and the atmosphere was great for the majority of the game despite how poorly they were playing. 5 of 8 is possible but unfortunately it seems that PSU really has our number.


----------



## RabidBadger

Sitting 13th in the pairwise after a decent weekend and fortunate (for us) losses by OSU, Nodak and St. Cloud. Also a good thing Jack Berry stood on his head Friday. I'm wondering if they make the dance if Jurusik or Berry gets the nod?

A sweep of the Bux and a split with the dreaded State Penn should do the trick for a playoff spot.

Trent Frederic has been on a effing tear after the holiday break!


----------



## Jeypic

How has greenway been looking? He's not putting up much for points, curious how he's been playing defensively at least..


----------



## RabidBadger

Jeypic said:


> How has greenway been looking? He's not putting up much for points, curious how he's been playing defensively at least..




He's not really being put in situations to put up points. He'll see timr on the 2nd PP unit at best this year.

Defensively he uses his size and reach to his fullest advantage and adds some sandpaper to his play. The game I saw in person he was great at taking guys out of the play and nuetralizing guys in 1 on 1 situations. Very solid freshman year for him.


----------



## saltming

RabidBadger said:


> He's not really being put in situations to put up points. He'll see timr on the 2nd PP unit at best this year.
> 
> Defensively he uses his size and reach to his fullest advantage and adds some sandpaper to his play. The game I saw in person he was great at taking guys out of the play and nuetralizing guys in 1 on 1 situations. Very solid freshman year for him.




We are having a wee conversation about greenway in the leafs marlies and prospects thread if you would like to share some info with us.
My query is why are his penalty minutes so high? Bad plays or just too strong?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## RabidBadger

saltming said:


> We are having a wee conversation about greenway in the leafs marlies and prospects thread if you would like to share some info with us.
> My query is why are his penalty minutes so high? Bad plays or just too strong?
> Thanks in advance.




Weighing in late, been without power a few days in Mich....
Greenway will need to temper his game, for sure. However, the NCAA officials do tend to over-penalize big guys who lay fools out with legal hits. Ryan McDonagh had that problem during his time in Madison.

I think JD should be a solid pick. The dude has good instincts defending his own zone. TBD if his offensive game emerges.


----------



## saltming

RabidBadger said:


> Weighing in late, been without power a few days in Mich....
> Greenway will need to temper his game, for sure. However, the NCAA officials do tend to over-penalize big guys who lay fools out with legal hits. Ryan McDonagh had that problem during his time in Madison.
> 
> I think JD should be a solid pick. The dude has good instincts defending his own zone. TBD if his offensive game emerges.




Thanks! A bit of bad weather I hear?

I was very happy when we drafted greenway. Hope he finds some offense but even if he doesn't we need a stay at home guy.

Good luck in the playoffs! I wish I could catch the big 10 games up here.


----------



## RabidBadger

saltming said:


> Thanks! A bit of bad weather I hear?
> 
> I was very happy when we drafted greenway. Hope he finds some offense but even if he doesn't we need a stay at home guy.
> 
> Good luck in the playoffs! I wish I could catch the big 10 games up here.




Yeah, high winds knocked the power out for 5 days. The house was at around 32-36F so the beer stayed cold

It's nail-biting time for Bucky; gotta win the b1g to get in the tourney.

If you go to the Yuku 10 National Titles site, the lads there may be able to give you stream suggestions for watching games. A lot of them are 'Sconies and watch all the games so they'll have better info than me. Cheers!


----------



## saltming

RabidBadger said:


> Yeah, high winds knocked the power out for 5 days. The house was at *around 32-36F so the beer stayed cold*
> 
> It's nail-biting time for Bucky; gotta win the b1g to get in the tourney.
> 
> If you go to the Yuku 10 National Titles site, the lads there may be able to give you stream suggestions for watching games. A lot of them are 'Sconies and watch all the games so they'll have better info than me. Cheers!




Now I'm jealous!!

Thanks for the tip on the streams very much appreciated.


----------



## RabidBadger

1st off, happy St. Pat's Day! I'm sure most Badger fans are working on their umpteenth brewski by now, especially with todays win. It was fitting Seamus Malone got a point today.

The bounce back season comes down to one game in terms of the playoffs. No matter what happens, ya gotta love what Granato & Co. have done this year. They took Eave's team, suspect D and Goaltending, and put them back in the national spotlight. Great job by Tony G

Btw, I'll settle for a 1st round beatdown in the playoffs if we can beat the Goofs to get in.


----------



## Dakota Sioux

RabidBadger said:


> 1st off, happy St. Pat's Day! I'm sure most Badger fans are working on their umpteenth brewski by now, especially with todays win. It was fitting Seamus Malone got a point today.
> 
> The bounce back season comes down to one game in terms of the playoffs. No matter what happens, ya gotta love what Granato & Co. have done this year. They took Eave's team, suspect D and Goaltending, and put them back in the national spotlight. Great job by Tony G
> 
> Btw, I'll settle for a 1st round beatdown in the playoffs if we can beat the Goofs to get in.



You mean Penn St to get in


----------



## RabidBadger

Dakota Sioux said:


> You mean Penn St to get in




I wanted nothing to do with State Penn, and last night showed why. I'm happy with the season, Badger Hockey is relevant again. I still couldn't help but feel disappointed we missed the playoffs by 1 goal. Great turnaround, boys!

Best of luck to your lads in the tourney. They seem to be hitting their stride now.


----------



## PSUPEN

RabidBadger said:


> I wanted nothing to do with State Penn, and last night showed why. I'm happy with the season, Badger Hockey is relevant again. I still couldn't help but feel disappointed we missed the playoffs by 1 goal. Great turnaround, boys!
> 
> Best of luck to your lads in the tourney. They seem to be hitting their stride now.




Pennsylvania State University. Great game rabidbadger. Stay classy!


----------



## RabidBadger

PSUPEN said:


> Pennsylvania State University. Great game rabidbadger. Stay classy!




That was awesome sarcasm!

I do stay classy. You'll notice I wished a sworn rival good luck in the playoffs.

I'm puzzled by your utterly misused whine emoticon; I did not in any way complain about the outcome, say we got jobbed, etc (that's because I'm classy). I acknowledged your team has owned us in recent history. But it's okay, I understand the chip on your shoulder when your school has image problems. Don't listen to the detractors, stay classy, bro

Oh yeah, great tournament by your boys, psupen. Not even you could keep me from wishing them luck in the playoffs.


----------



## PSUPEN

RabidBadger said:


> That was awesome sarcasm!
> 
> I do stay classy. You'll notice I wished a sworn rival good luck in the playoffs.
> 
> I'm puzzled by your utterly misused whine emoticon; I did not in any way complain about the outcome, say we got jobbed, etc (that's because I'm classy). I acknowledged your team has owned us in recent history. But it's okay, I understand the chip on your shoulder when your school has image problems. Don't listen to the detractors, stay classy, bro
> 
> Oh yeah, great tournament by your boys, psupen. Not even you could keep me from wishing them luck in the playoffs.



I don't think for a minute you were puzzled. The emoticon deflection and your explanation of how you are classy well done. 
Not even you could keep me from enjoying your response bro! Badger Bob would be proud!


----------



## RabidBadger

Er


PSUPEN said:


> I don't think for a minute you were puzzled. The emoticon deflection and your explanation of how you are classy well done.
> Not even you could keep me from enjoying your response bro! Badger Bob would be proud!




Hmm. Okay. I guess that response means something to you.

Not sure what Badger Bob, our scandal free coach, has to do with it, but ya got me there! 

Good year by State P....er, Pennsylvania State U. Enjoy the playoffs, bro. Be sure to keep checking threads as the 'class' monitor.


----------



## Dakota Sioux

RabidBadger said:


> Er
> 
> Hmm. Okay. I guess that response means something to you.
> 
> Not sure what Badger Bob, our scandal free coach, has to do with it, but ya got me there!
> 
> Good year by State P....er, Pennsylvania State U. Enjoy the playoffs, bro. Be sure to keep checking threads as the 'class' monitor.




Rabid you have always been classy to me with a little trash talking here and there but that comes with the territory. Thanks for the good luck with my boys. They are in one tough region.


----------



## RabidBadger

Dakota Sioux said:


> Rabid you have always been classy to me with a little trash talking here and there but that comes with the territory. Thanks for the good luck with my boys. They are in one tough region.




I know cats like you and MNGopher won't get their panties in a wad with a little smack-talk. Some people are just sensitive souls, bless their hearts.

I remember Goon doing a spoof of 'The Robert Earl Diving Award' on his sight. Someone from St. Cloud won it, I believe. I thought it was hilarious, personally. Alas, some can't take it.

I'm all in for Western Mich this year, but I'll be pulling for your boys and Duluth from that region.

No matter our rooting differences, we'll always have Minnesota


----------



## Riggins

No Badgers fans left in here? Over two years since the last post!

In case there are any left lurking, how is the roster shaping up for 2019/20? You must be excited for Turcotte and Caufield coming in, even if they both only last a season before turning pro.


----------



## tealhockey

Riggins said:


> No Badgers fans left in here? Over two years since the last post!
> 
> In case there are any left lurking, how is the roster shaping up for 2019/20? You must be excited for Turcotte and Caufield coming in, even if they both only last a season before turning pro.



Even if they only do have those guys for one (and I think it is possible they have such a blast this year they want to do another go), the class has a ton of talent headed by Ryder Donovan and Owen Lindmark who could be big pieces by then. Super exciting window for Badgers fans especially with K'Andre still there. The Big Ten is a battle every night tho


----------



## Digitalbooya

Riggins said:


> No Badgers fans left in here? Over two years since the last post!
> 
> In case there are any left lurking, how is the roster shaping up for 2019/20? You must be excited for Turcotte and Caufield coming in, even if they both only last a season before turning pro.



Weissbach - Turcotte - Caufield
Pelton-Byce - Holloway - S. Dhooghe
Gorniak -Lindmark - Baker
Ahcan - Mersch - Donovan

Miller-Emberson
Kalynuk-Vorlicky
Ess-Inamoto

Lebedeff
Berry

That would be my best guess for a lineup. There’s big hype around Turcotte, Caufield, and Holloway (proj. top 10 2020), but I’m most excited to see if Vorlicky can help stabilize the defense a bit and add a reliable second right handed shot to a unit that had one total right handed dman last year.


----------



## tealhockey

Digitalbooya said:


> Weissbach - Turcotte - Caufield
> Pelton-Byce - Holloway - S. Dhooghe
> Gorniak -Lindmark - Baker
> Ahcan - Mersch - Donovan
> 
> Miller-Emberson
> Kalynuk-Vorlicky
> Ess-Inamoto
> 
> Lebedeff
> Berry
> 
> That would be my best guess for a lineup. There’s big hype around Turcotte, Caufield, and Holloway (proj. top 10 2020), but I’m most excited to see if Vorlicky can help stabilize the defense a bit and add a reliable second right handed shot to a unit that had one total right handed dman last year.



I've been working on projecting their lineups, interesting to see what you had. I agree that Weissbach (or Dhooghe) ought to be with the lottery guys. Interesting to think about how Pelton-Byce could be used coming off a year of not playing competitive hockey. So rare to add a piece like him to the mix on a team that needs all of what he's got vis-a-vis size, skill, experience..

Miller and Emberson had real solid showings at the WJSS. Even past them this is a d-corps where everyone could end up playing pro hockey at a decent level


----------



## DOCHockeyGuy

I am cautiously optimistic about this team. Loads on loads of talent, just need to put it all together. I am really hoping for a tournament bid.


----------



## tealhockey

Fun series coming up this weekend against UBC for Bucky


----------



## tealhockey

We did a Big Ten fantasy draft on my site, also a secondary competition for bragging rights open to the public - if anyone wants to take part let me know... just pick the three players you think will have the most points in big ten play before Sept 15: 2019-20 Big Ten Fantasy Draft


----------



## tealhockey

Wisconsin picked 3rd in preseason poll I think that is about right


----------



## montreal

where can you stream (legal) Wisconsin home games? I had the big 10 network channel but haven't followed Wisconsin since McDonagh was there. Do they stream their home games or is it just Big 10 Network plus that streams games since they don't seem to have the home opener.


----------



## AdmiralsFan24

montreal said:


> where can you stream (legal) Wisconsin home games? I had the big 10 network channel but haven't followed Wisconsin since McDonagh was there. Do they stream their home games or is it just Big 10 Network plus that streams games since they don't seem to have the home opener.




You can stream the BTN games on the Fox Sports App and the two ESPNU games are on the ESPN App. BTN+ for the other games.


----------



## montreal

AdmiralsFan24 said:


> You can stream the BTN games on the Fox Sports App and the two ESPNU games are on the ESPN App. BTN+ for the other games.




I get the BTN channel but they don't show enough Wisconsin games, was hoping there was something like NCHC.tv but for the Big 10 as NCHC.tv rocks since you know you are getting all the home games of every NCHC team regardless of tv. I've mostly been following SCSU, Denver, and Northeastern the past few years but now with Caufield there I want to see every game, I don't have a problem paying for it. Last year I watched a few Wisconsin games on tv through BTN but I didn't really care if I saw their games or not as the had one player on the team I wanted to see and he was a later round pick of the Habs. 

BTN+ so far only has a schedule up for Oct and they don't have single Wisconsin game, just Penn St. That doesn't even make sense, how are they only showing Penn St games? 

https://www.btnplus.com/schedule?sid=MHO&day=2019-10-11


----------



## AdmiralsFan24

montreal said:


> I get the BTN channel but they don't show enough Wisconsin games, was hoping there was something like NCHC.tv but for the Big 10 as NCHC.tv rocks since you know you are getting all the home games of every NCHC team regardless of tv. I've mostly been following SCSU, Denver, and Northeastern the past few years but now with Caufield there I want to see every game, I don't have a problem paying for it. Last year I watched a few Wisconsin games on tv through BTN but I didn't really care if I saw their games or not as the had one player on the team I wanted to see and he was a later round pick of the Habs.
> 
> BTN+ so far only has a schedule up for Oct and they don't have single Wisconsin game, just Penn St. That doesn't even make sense, how are they only showing Penn St games?
> 
> https://www.btnplus.com/schedule?sid=MHO&day=2019-10-11




*All games broadcast by FOX Sports Regional Networks* can also be streamed live via the web, smartphones, tablets and connected devices on the FOX Sports GO app for authenticated subscribers to the broadcasting regional network, *or on BTN+*.

Television schedule announced for Wisconsin men's hockey | Wisconsin Badgers


----------



## montreal

AdmiralsFan24 said:


> *All games broadcast by FOX Sports Regional Networks* can also be streamed live via the web, smartphones, tablets and connected devices on the FOX Sports GO app for authenticated subscribers to the broadcasting regional network, *or on BTN+*.
> 
> Television schedule announced for Wisconsin men's hockey | Wisconsin Badgers




thanks, Wisconsin should add that to their schedule as they have the tv games but nothing else, and I didn't think to look for another place on their site. 

https://uwbadgers.com/schedule.aspx?schedule=511


----------



## tealhockey




----------



## Habs Halifax

How good is that Caufield kid eh?


----------



## Dakota Sioux

TooLegitToQuit said:


> How good is that Caufield kid eh?



Is he a one and done or will he stick around for 2-3 years?


----------



## tealhockey

Dakota Sioux said:


> Is he a one and done or will he stick around for 2-3 years?



Can't see more than 2. Habs fans will be screeching for him come end of winter... never have enough goalscoring. Would love to see the historic type of numbers he could put up as an upperclassman though


----------



## Overworm

Man to be honest, I'm just following Caufield in the NCAA hoping that he can break some goal scoring records there. Everywhere he has played, in spite of the controversy surrounding his height, he has proved people wrong, and dominated. I can't see how it could be any different now. He's playing against men now, and he's still scoring.


----------



## tealhockey

Overworm said:


> Man to be honest, I'm just following Caufield in the NCAA hoping that he can break some goal scoring records there. Everywhere he has played, in spite of the controversy surrounding his height, he has proved people wrong, and dominated. I can't see how it could be any different now. He's playing against men now, and he's still scoring.



I really think any concerns about scoring in college (and in pro tbh) should be gone now. He was scoring on Spencer Knight who is a stud in his first game (twice). The question, which it always has been for me, is how much is he going to score, how effective can he be in other facets of the game, etc.


----------



## DOCHockeyGuy

What a great win for a young team. Long ways to go to play how they’re capable of but man is this gonna be a fun year


----------



## tealhockey

knowntome said:


> What a great win for a young team. Long ways to go to play how they’re doing sparks of but man is this gonna be a fun year



can't wait for tomorrow night, UMD were tilted to lose this game once they went down two core defenseman in the first period IMO, forty minutes leaning on a handful of guys is too much against this group. UMD are going to be fired up with a lot to prove...


----------



## herashak

How is Holloway looking? Top 6 nhler?


----------



## JMCx4

Very good hockey game Friday night @ Kohl. Badgers came out on fire & scored their first two goals on successive shifts. But Penn State eventually tied it at 3's, before Wisconsin put in the game winner with just over a minute left in regulation. Good team speed & crisp passing & mostly solid goaltending for both sides. Crowd size was lower than I'd expected, with lots of empty seats even in the lower bowl; maybe the bitter cold kept folks at home, or maybe Valentine's Day had a lot of hockey fans otherwise occupied.  But those who attended - including my wife 'n' me - were treated to a very entertaining 60 minutes of hockey.

Now it's time to thaw out some before attending Saturday afternoon's Lady Badgers game hosting Ohio State. Cold weather & hockey - they were made for each other.


----------



## JMCx4

Grim news today from the Wisconsin AD for all Athletics programs on campus ...


> Dear fellow Badgers,
> 
> I just finished another meeting with the Big Ten Commissioner and conference athletic directors, and we continue to plan every way possible to safely return to play. We meet every morning, and as soon I have information about how our seasons will look this fall, I promise to share that with you.
> 
> Regardless of what our fall season looks like, we are facing a great financial challenge. I don’t think it’s an embellishment to say the experience we love as Badgers and the legacy of our extraordinary athletic department is at risk.
> 
> To this point, we have taken many steps over the past few months to minimize the impact of a cancelled winter postseason and spring season. We have instituted pay decreases for our top 25 earners and workshare furloughs for all employees, put a freeze on almost all hiring, restricted travel, limited to essential-only spending and announced the delay of the South End Zone renovation project. These steps have allowed us to avoid the tough decisions other schools have already had to make, like eliminating sports or laying off employees.
> 
> We have taken many steps, but we will have to do much more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [TBODY]
> [/TBODY]Our fall season will look nothing like we are accustomed to. Due to the current challenges, we are facing a potential financial revenue loss of more than $100 million from our $140 million budget.
> 
> Our commitment to achieving excellence and supporting our student-athletes will never change. For decades, we have all played a part in making the Wisconsin Badgers a national power. That is a legacy we are proud to pass on and cannot allow to fade.
> 
> Just like my children and grandchildren have been proud to call themselves Badgers, my hope is that the whole world is still watching as my great-grandchildren get the chance to Jump Around. I know many of you feel the same way.
> 
> The reality is that this financial crisis threatens our ability to sustain the success we’ve celebrated. It threatens our pride in what we’ve built. It threatens our position in college athletics.
> [TBODY]
> [/TBODY]
> [TBODY]
> [/TBODY]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [TBODY]
> [/TBODY]
> I believe we will reach a monumental crossroads in the coming days. We will have two choices: remain at the head of the class or fall behind. Everything we pride ourselves on — competing at the highest level, developing world-class student-athletes and raising trophies — relies on our ability to financially support our student-athletes.
> 
> What gives me hope is that, as Badgers, our strength has always been in our people and our willingness to work toward a common goal. That drives my belief that we can overcome this tremendous challenge — and emerge stronger than ever.
> 
> On, Wisconsin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [TBODY]
> [/TBODY]Barry Alvarez
> Director of Athletics
> [TBODY]
> [/TBODY]
> [TBODY]
> [/TBODY]
> [TBODY]
> [/TBODY]


----------



## Michoulicious

Not looking good for the season.

Number of positive COVID-19 tests for Badgers athletes climbs


----------



## eog




----------



## Odie Cleghorn

Incompetent coach and goaltender.


----------



## adsfan

Duplicate post.


----------



## adsfan

Odie Cleghorn said:


> Incompetent coach and goaltender.




*Wisconsin 3,* formerly undefeated #1 *Minnesota 1*. UW has quite a goalie!

There was a Byce playing in the game for the Badgers. That makes me feel old. His dad played for the Badgers and the Milwaukee Admirals and some team called the Bruins.

Must be a different coach and goalie?​


----------



## adsfan

The Badgers did win their conference title and worked their way up to #5 in the rankings.


----------



## JMCx4

adsfan said:


> The Badgers did win their conference title and worked their way up to #5 in the rankings.



Worst-to-first, quite an accomplishment.


----------



## adsfan

The Badgers Women's hockey team won their 6th NCAA title defeating #1 ranked Northeastern 2-1 in OT. It was a well played game in Erie, PA. NE's goalie reminds me of Ken Dryden. She averages 0.67 GAA and had 9 SO during the season. You will see her on the US Olympic team and at the World Championships. Her name is Aerin Frankel. She is 5'5" but plays like 6'0". The Badgers hit the post about 4 times but Frankel is amazing at positioning herself.


----------



## JMCx4

adsfan said:


> ... NE's goalie reminds me of Ken Dryden. She averages 0.67 GAA and had 9 SO during the season. You will see her on the US Olympic team and at the World Championships. Her name is Aerin Frankel. She is 5'5" but plays like 6'0". The Badgers hit the post about 4 times but Frankel is amazing at positioning herself.



I second your feelings about Frankel, with amplification. She is a generational women's hockey player, her name worthy of being spoken in the same breath as Marie-Philip Poulin & Hilary Knight. Not sure what her near-future plans are in hockey, but IMO they have to be split between the 2022 Olympics (presuming the U.S. stays committed to sending the athletes to Beijing) & returning for a second senior year @ Northeastern (with 5th year options added by the NCAA due to COVID interruptions). In either case (both don't seem workable together), or maybe even the NWHL (presuming that league survives) , she will continue to be fun to watch.

Meanwhile, there are some extraordinarily talented young women on the Badgers' championship team as well: senior forward Daryl Watts (she of the 2021 Frozen Four Final OT game winner); junior forward Sophie Shirley; another junior forward Britta Curl; and freshman forward Makenna Webster (from my hometown  ) to name a few. Coach Johnson has a very strong collection of underclasswomen who could compete for another national championship (or two), and he & his senior ladies have some big decisions ahead - if not already made - about returning for another year. Women's hockey should see a peak year in 2021-22 with the 5th year options open, making it an even more entertaining game to follow than it already is.


----------



## adsfan

The Badgers lost to Bemidji State 6-3 in Bridgeport, CN to end their season in the opening round of the NCAA hockey tournament.


----------



## RabidBadger

adsfan said:


> The Badgers lost to Bemidji State 6-3 in Bridgeport, CN to end their season in the opening round of the NCAA hockey tournament.




Could Granato have overlooked Bemidji any more than that? My gut sank when I saw Rowe wasn't starting. Bemidji played a solid game and I give massive credit to Tom Serratore for that. Wisconsin played like a collection of individuals and it showed on the scoreboard.


----------



## AUS Fan

I don't follow NCAA hockey that much, but try to watch the Regionals and Frozen 4. My take on the game was the number of unforced turnovers Wisconsin made that ended up in their net. Bemidji played an almost perfect game and kept Wisconsin on their heels for most of the game. But, fully agree with your observation on the individual play of Wisconsin.


----------



## Tkachuk Temperament

Would anyone know what happened to Owen Lindmark this season? 
I see his last game played was on November 27th, 2021.


----------



## JMCx4

Knighty Knight said:


> Would anyone know what happened to Owen Lindmark this season?
> I see his last game played was on November 27th, 2021.



This Dec. 10th Badgers weekend preview from Madison.com provides just a hint ...


> ... The Badgers likely will be without two forwards for the series. Owen Lindmark and Ryder Donovan have been held out of practices with injuries. ...




Then from the same source, a 29 January UW game summary mentioned him under scratches ... "F Owen Lindmark (injured, out for season)."

I'll leave the rest to your imagination.


----------



## Marc the Habs Fan

Safe to say he will have a big role next season up front along with Stramel?


----------

